# Original Schwinn Motorbike on FB



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 29, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2022)

No horn, no rack. And like it says in the ad "NO MOTOR".....


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 29, 2022)

Not an outrageous price, even without the rack and horn.  Looks like a 20" frame too


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 29, 2022)

What-no motor!!!! Geeezzzz-what the heck they trying to pull off here...some people........


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 29, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> What-no motor!!!! Geeezzzz-what the heck they trying to pull off here...some people........



And what about that Cycleplane that doesn't actually fly.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

nice bike !!! if that was near me i'd be on this....


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 29, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> And what about that Cycleplane that doesn't actually fly.....



Hummm...never thought about it like that.......


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2022)

i what to know what is to the left side of it 🤨🧐


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2022)

Way too much for what it’s missing! Especially the motor…lol


----------

